
China uses facial recognition to monitor ethnic minorities - electic
https://www.engadget.com/2018/01/18/china-facial-recognition-uyghurs-xinjiang/
======
black_puppydog
"Nice" to see someone is properly thinking all this CCTV stuff through. That
way, our politicians in the West don't have to strain their imagination...

